# These are a Few of my Favorite [Food] Things



## jw (Saturday at 8:02 PM)

Just center cut sirloin (very lean, but a less expensive cut, and still very tasty), loaded broccoli, taters, and smoked sausage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------

